# still room for a few anglers this weekend



## thowell64 (Jul 11, 2009)

There is still room for a couple of anglers to come fish with us in Venice, LA for our charitable "tournament" this weekend -- the 17th and the 18th (Friday and Saturday). All you need to do is show up, no equipment or boat, anyone welcome to join us. Your tax deductable donation to our foundation will supply you with 3 nights stay at the Marina, 2 days of fishing with Reel Peace Charters, 2 nights of dinner and drinks, promotional prizes from our sponsors, an entry into our "trip of a lifetime" contest (valued at up to 35k), etc.

--- come by yourself or with a friend, all are welcome and is for a great cause.

Please contact me directly, tomat 941.914.3118 or [email protected]


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

a tax deductabledonation of how much???


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

1300 bucks stephen


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (7/14/2009)*1300 bucks stephen


ok ill bite............where did i miss the 1300.00???


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

his previous half a dozen post on this same subject


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

:doh :banghead


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Josh, just taking a wild stab in the dark but Im guessing you had a problem with Lowrance?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

just a little...I'm gonna give standard horizon a shot, I sent them an email last night asking about warranty coverage (3years) if i bought the unit from an unauthorized dealer. They emailed me back in about 12 hours and answered all my questions (yes the warranty still applies) and apologized for taking so long to respond and gave me a direct phone number to them if i needed anymore help. Lowrance sucks, their products are known to have problems and they won't stand behind defective problems. Plus the guy in customer service i talked to yesterday was a tool. The new electronics on my boat will be a raymarine DS500X and a standard horizon 180I


----------

